# Poner portero electrico en un departamento



## nicodealmirante (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola. Me estoy mudando y en el nuevo departamento falta el telefono de comunicacion a la calle. Todos los deptos lo tienen menos el mio. En una caja de luz llegan los cables de abajo. Me pregunto si comprando cualquier telefono y probando que funcion cumple cada cable puedo ponerlo. Tambien me preguntaba como se alimenta dicha instalacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2011)

Si es servicio en un edificio de departamentos hacele el reclamo a quien te alquiló , o al Administrador !

Saludos !


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 8, 2011)

nicodealmirante, si se puede conectar otro teléfono,
 la pregunta seria como lo quieres hacer....
1ro. llamas un técnico, compras un telefono y el lo instala.
2do. si tienes en el edificio en el que vives consorcio de propietarios, pues que te arreglen el lio. 
3ro.lo haces tu.....(ojo que puedes dejar sin portero a todo el edificio)
no se con que herramientas cuentas, ni que conocimientos , nesecitarias un tester, pinzas y algún destornillador...
yo te diria que e fijes en la  marca de otro departamento ( si puedes), ya que hay algunas diferencias entre fabricantes ,comprar esa marca  y conectarlo igual al otro,  son unos 5 o 6 cables, ninguno tiene una tensión peligrosa unos 12 0 24 volts, que vienen de una fuente de alimentación, si te decides por este método acá estamos para ayudarte


----------



## nicodealmirante (Mar 12, 2011)

Lo voy a hacer yo! el tema es que mido osea me llegan como 15 cables! como se cuales son los 5 o 6 que funcionan. Ya compre el telefono! compre uno convencional que me vendieron para el tipo de portero que yo tengo! el tema es como identificar los cables. Mas que nada los del timbre!


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 13, 2011)

debe ser un edificio de unos 9 departamentos, por eso te decia 





> 3ro.lo haces tu.....(ojo que puedes dejar sin portero a todo el edificio)


, si no me equivoco, por lo que dices nunca estuvo instalado un teléfono ahí, sino los cables estarían añadidos , aislados o con terminales. los cables de portero suelen ser de distintos colores, finitos, unos 0,25 de sección,  
y el del timbre debería estar suelto en la caja ya que no sigue hacia otro departamento, los cables suben hacia otro piso? o salen hacia un lado?trata que un vecino te deje ver los cables solo desmonta el frente del teléfono así veras  sus colores, y anota tr,r, y t ademas el que va al zumbador y al botón de la cerradura.
ahhh los 15 cables funcionan


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 12, 2011)

No tengo acceso a los vecinos, de todos modos mis colores no tienen porque coincidir con los de ellos ya que mi timbre es unico y no se comunica con el de ellos. No siguen los cables terminan en el mio. No se como identificar los cables del timbre mas que nada es lo que necesito. Todos los cables si los toco entre si me dicen que tieien 3 volt


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2011)

Ummmmmm , para timbre y abrepuertas son 12 Vac (alterna)
Y para audio son 12 Vdc (continua) , algunos equipos con amplificador pueden tener voltajes distintos.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Abr 12, 2011)

quien hace aca porteros electricos de edificios ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2011)

Lo hacía a los 17 años 

Hace muuuuuuuuuuuucho


----------



## fernandob (Abr 13, 2011)

nadie mas ??? que este caliente en el tema .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2011)

Si eso es tierra de nadie y quiere hacerlo él , sería mas o menos así.

Alguien adelante , él con los cables . . . handies en la mano o a los gritos . . . 

Encontrar dos cables que al juntarlos abran la puerta. Etiquetarlos
Encontrar otros dos cables que tengan corriente (lamparita de 12 V 5 Watts) solo cuando afuera aprietan el pulsador. Etiquetarlos.

Conectarle dos cables directamente al auricular del telefono nuevo e ir probando hasta que se escuche la voz del ayudante. Etiquetarlos.

Idem con los del micrófono hasta que él nos escuche a nosotros. Etiquetarlos.

Sentarse y hacer un planito con la posible conección de todos los cables pero haciéndolos pasar por los interruptores de la horquilla.

El abrepuertas y el timbre comparten un cable.
El auricular y el micrófono comparten otro cable.

Nada se quema en esta prueba y *h*error si se hace con toques breves.

Saludos !


----------



## santifudore (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola yo me dedico a eso.Lo primero deberias de decirnos la marca del portero y cuantas conexiones tiene en la placa.Puedes tener 25 hilos pero solo se usan 5 normalmente.Si el instalador siguio un poco la logica el orden de conexion seria por el codigo de colores de las resistencias.Es decir conectar el color correspondiente al numero que marca el terminal de la placa.


----------

